# Custom designed Dosing Cylinder



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Whilst the K10 Fresh is a great grinder, it produces some very fluffy grinds - and although they settle and tamp down nicely into the basket they often overflow (or bounce out, or otherwise don't end up in the basket) when initially dosing.

This annoyed me slightly, and annoyed the wife with the amount of coffee that was flying around (not much, but you know what they're like!) - so I wanted to do something about it.

I've been using a cut-down plastic cup for a while, which made a big difference, but wanted something "nicer" and hence designed this:









..and, after a few weeks, I've had this made - to produce the following (photoshopped image to show the various sides of it - I only have 1 and not 3!):









It's designed to fit the portafilter, and sit on top of it - not inside it - and at the same time still fit the portafilter holder of the K10 Fresh. Hence it has the same rounded profile at the top as a standard basket does, and the opposite profile at the bottom to fit on top of the basket in the portafilter.

You can see it in the K10 portafilter holder here (it's a loose fit, so you an still "push the button" with the cylinder on):









With a 16.6g dose into the basket, you get:









...and then, a couple of taps on the tamping mat to settle the grinds - and removing the cylinder:









It really does work fantastically... and if I wanted to I could just put the tamper directly into the top of the cylinder and tamp with it still in situ.

If there's any interest in this, as it's pretty generic and designed for any 58mm portafilter really, then I could see if a batch could be produced at a reasonable price. I've no idea if this would be possible at the moment, and although I've had the CNC programming done for this already and hence much of the cost has been in producing this initial one for my personal use, it may still prove to be very expensive. Willing to investigate if any interest though.

For anyone that would like to know - this (pleasantly weighty) cylinder is made of solid Stellite 6 alloy that has been HIPped and then CNC machined (not that I really know what any of that means, but it's what I've been told!) and if anyone would like to try and guess what the retail price of having it produced (by a good friend, fortunately) would be then guess away. It's horrific! Note that if I DO try to get a batch of production cylinders made then they WILL NOT be made of Stellite 6... they'll be aluminium or something significantly less costly.

Very happy!

Shades


----------



## innatelogic (Jan 26, 2014)

Interested! Though I dread to think what 'very expensive' means. I can see this being useful for many grinders tbh, doserless or not.


----------



## Lewis (Sep 6, 2012)

I would be interested depending on how steep the price is


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

I'm sure home users would not be bothered of the material used to make this as function would be the main priority, I personally would be interested, it just depends how many others would be to make it worth while for production..?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Just going to throw a spanner in the works.

I love it, loads...but, the heavier the metal, the better the contact the more the cooling of the portafilter. When I grind I do everything as fast as I can so the portafilter doesn't cool down too much. You would be shocked at how fast it cools down. It's one of the reasons I used to often use a Naked PF and prefer it. Although for me this does mean a single basket for the shots, unless I'm doing large espressos.

I would love even more, something produced out of a very high quality clear hard plastic....looking exactly the same e.g. Lexan or a cheaper clone etc...

I do use a cut out plastic ring on my Mazzer Mini and I am considering trying to make a clear one, so I can better see the level of the coffee in relation to the portafilter lip.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I rarely heat my portafilter now, wouldnt be an issue for me


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm probably going to get options on stainless steel and aluminium - one would be heavier than the other, and aluminium would probably be easier to machine - but the real economics come down to volume.

If I get 10 made then it'll probably be quite expensive, 30 cheaper, 50 cheaper still etc.

I went this route myself because the only other similar product anywhere in the world appears to be the one from OE - and I think my design is better. They want about $32.50 plus shipping (of probably about another $30 or so at least)... then VAT, duty and everything else - and you're looking at about £50 for one delivered from OE. I'd hope I can get something down closer to the £30-40 mark - but still not 'cheap'. I guess a decent tamper isn't either...


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

£30/£40 is acceptable and we coffee lovers do spend on various other elements of our coffee habit, so one more won't hurt, but this will make our routine a little more tidier and neater. Count me in then Adrian


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

DavecUK said:


> Just going to throw a spanner in the works.
> 
> I love it, loads...but, the heavier the metal, the better the contact the more the cooling of the portafilter. When I grind I do everything as fast as I can so the portafilter doesn't cool down too much. You would be shocked at how fast it cools down. It's one of the reasons I used to often use a Naked PF and prefer it. Although for me this does mean a single basket for the shots, unless I'm doing large espressos.
> 
> ...


Interesting idea Dave... might look into milled plastic, Lexan, etc. - hmmmm....

Personally, as it's such an easy fit - I simply leave the cylinder on the grinder tray and with one hand holding the portafilter simply drop the cylinder on with the other hand, slide into the K10's portafilter holder, pressing the 'dose' button at the same time, then dose for 3.1s and remove - a quick tap on the tamping mat to settle and then remove the cylinder and tamp. Metal/metal contact is probably only a couple of seconds longer than the 3.1s needed in the portafilter holder anyway, and not an issue for me at all. I certainly appreciate what you're saying though - and I might see if I can find a way to get a plastic option.

I simply love the weight and feel of it - and I appreciate that an aluminium one will probably not feel as nice, but it'll do the job just as well - and a plastic one similarly.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

DavecUK said:


> Just going to throw a spanner in the works.
> 
> I love it, loads...but, the heavier the metal, the better the contact the more the cooling of the portafilter. When I grind I do everything as fast as I can so the portafilter doesn't cool down too much. You would be shocked at how fast it cools down. It's one of the reasons I used to often use a Naked PF and prefer it. Although for me this does mean a single basket for the shots, unless I'm doing large espressos.
> 
> ...


Would you not get issues with static though on plastic?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> I rarely heat my portafilter now, wouldnt be an issue for me


Hmm...perhaps you should try leaving the portafilter in the group...the coffee will be lots better from a hot portafilter!

Someone mentioned static, I don't believe it's an issue, having used a plastic ring for many many years ages now, under my Mazzer Mini E chute. In fact, this whole post inspired me to go and make a clear plastic one. I understand with the K10 grinder the contact might only be 5 seconds or so, but for the majority with slower grinders, that contact will be many times that..Also mine would need to be taller, which was why I suggested clear, so I could see the grinds level much better.

The other issue is going to be the height, yours is wonderfully made and exactly fit's your grinder...other people might need it a different height.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

DavecUK said:


> Hmm...perhaps you should try leaving the portafilter in the group...the coffee will be lots better from a hot portafilter!


Geez, I really haven't got the hang of this coffee lark yet


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

DavecUK said:


> Hmm...perhaps you should try leaving the portafilter in the group...the coffee will be lots better from a hot portafilter!
> 
> Someone mentioned static, I don't believe it's an issue, having used a plastic ring for many many years ages now, under my Mazzer Mini E chute. In fact, this whole post inspired me to go and make a clear plastic one. I understand with the K10 grinder the contact might only be 5 seconds or so, but for the majority with slower grinders, that contact will be many times that..Also mine would need to be taller, which was why I suggested clear, so I could see the grinds level much better.
> 
> The other issue is going to be the height, yours is wonderfully made and exactly fit's your grinder...other people might need it a different height.


Dave is the mini e the only grinder that you use?


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Yes Dave, this was made specifically so that it'd fit the K10 Fresh, and still enable use of the portafilter holder - so it's 20mm tall rather than the 30mm of the OE one. I also accept that it may well take other grinders a bit longer to produce the goods than the 3 odd seconds that the K10 does it in and hence for the truly temperature conscious user, where every tenth of a degree counts whilst the portafilter is off-group then it might not be the right solution.

I've been using cut-off plastic cups for a while, and no static issues with them - so don't see that static would be a problem with a proper plastic cylinder.

As I said, this works for me - and it was me, my use and my grinder that I designed it for. If others would be interested then I'll see if I can get the price down to something approaching acceptable.


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> Geez, I really haven't got the hang of this coffee lark yet


Dont give up Gary you will get there one day!!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> Geez, I really haven't got the hang of this coffee lark yet


If you want Gary I could pop over and give you some pointers


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> Geez, I really haven't got the hang of this coffee lark yet


I really had hoped you were going to say...."I leave the portafilter in the group so it's nice and hot, but I don't heat it more, with boiling water when I take it off", then I could have said, "ah I see, you misunderstood, yes, you only need to leave it in the hot group". Are you saying you use a "cold" portafilter to make your coffee with...please tell me you are not doing this....please?



coffeechap said:


> Dave is the mini e the only grinder that you use?


It is now yes. I've had/used a quite a lot of grinders, I find the Mini E simply suits my lifestyle. The grind is good, the size of the grinder fits my kitchen, the build quality is excellent. I prefer the burr cut to the faster super jolly burrs, even though both are the same size, the bean feed is slower in the Mini E. It was also a present from a friend, so has some sentimental value. Funnily enough the HG1 did appeal to me when I saw a picture...but, when I saw youtube videos of it being used, I thought, what, no, surely not and realised it wasn't the grinder for me.



MrShades said:


>


Yes, don't get me wrong, it looks great and for your grinder is perfect, 10/10....please think of it as helpful critiquing for perhaps others who follow in your footsteps....definitely not knocking it.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

The reason I ask is that with your experience and skillets in roasting and machine evaluation, I am surprised you don't have a grinder that really gets your coffee to shine!


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

I use one of these:

View attachment 6070


It is made from aluminium so there is negligible heat dissipation. I bought it from OE in the US. Probably not worth the postage to have one sent over but I picked it up over there!

David


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Tidaka in Germany make collars like that for all sizes PFs.

They also do excellent alternative VST baskets.

Never found them overly expensive


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

When I get time I will find the link but there is an American L1 owner who I am sure has done this with acryllic


----------



## dougie todd (Feb 4, 2014)

Thought about this when looking at grinders but I was thinking more along the lines of 3d printing which should be quite cheap...

This one looks fantastic though


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Looks interesting Ron - thanks... they're still not cheap though, but the variety of sizes does look good.

I knew I should have been googling for a "trichter" rather than a "dosing cylinder".... damn ;-)


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> The reason I ask is that with your experience and skillets in roasting and machine evaluation, I am surprised you don't have a grinder that really gets your coffee to shine!


Well a few reasons.

1. I'm retired, with 2 kids 11 years old = expensive

2. A mazzer Mini E with genuine burrs does do a good job, better than a lot of grinders

3. I concentrate on the beans and roasting more, as it's a bigger bang for the buck.

4. I'm not sure how much more you really get with the very expensive grinders.

I also have a lot of kit and adding yet another thing wouldn't be high on my list of priorities. I own 4 dual boiler machines, 2 are new, just reviewed. One of them is a Rocket R58, which sits in it's box somewhere in the corner of the garage under other boxes. Been there for over a year. i'll probably never use it. I have 3 roasters, my CBR1200, plus a Quest M3 and a Modded Gene Cafe (I've actually got 5, but 2 of them were non starters). I also spend (too much) time helping with the design of new machines and roasters.

So yeah another grinder...I think my wife would not be too pleased....plus most of the coffee I drink does shine, or at least I hope it does. Some of my kit is pre-production stuff, so what made it out into the field is better, or in some cases not as good. *However, you are always welcome to pop round, bring a grinder that's better than my Mini E and do some blind tasting with me. I am always ready to learn new stuff. Perhaps a combination of a pressure profiling machine and really top class grinder will show things I never knew were there?* *I'd be happy to meet you and share knowledge.*


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Dave when I get time I will gladly bring over a couple if grinders for you to play with, think you may be surprised at the difference you can achieve ( just take your excellent coffee to another level)


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Pretty sure loads on here would relieve you of the spares machines, then you could get a knockout grinder


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> Pretty sure loads on here would relieve you of the spares machines, then you could get a knockout grinder


Stop ignoring me Dave - I'm going to hound you until you answer your phone.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Your grinder will be picked up and taken to London tomorrow


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Phase 2 of operation MYTH


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> Your grinder will be picked up and taken to London tomorrow


It's the grinder equivalent of an illegal immigrant catching lifts under lorries and stowing away in Rave vans. Dave - you must be the trafficer (who's avoiding contact with me)


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

DavecUK said:


> a Rocket R58, which sits in it's box somewhere in the corner of the garage under other boxes. Been there for over a year. i'll probably never use it.[/b]


That's almost criminal Dave - I'm sure there would be loads of people on here who would bite your hand off if you offered it up for sale.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Daren said:


> That's almost criminal Dave - I'm sure there would be loads of people on here who would bite your hand off if you offered it up for sale.


It's somewhere right at the back, can't be arsed to dig in and get it at the moment. I was going to use it for spares in case one of my other machines needed anything, but I suppose that would be a tad wasteful. I should really do a list sometime and sell some of my stuff I suppose, but it's difficult.

After reading all the excellent stuff, I did use my hot knife cutter to make a clear, hard plastic one this morning. It is one of those quality disposable wine flutes, cut and shaped with a hot knife. The plastic is hard, brittle (so hot knife to cut) and clear. I should have made one ages ago. As you can see it's quite tall to minimize mess and facilitate stirring for those who like to stir stuff....I don't bother. Oh it fits down to the ridge in the portafilter, so it's not just resting on top.









Coffeechap, I look forward to meeting with you soon....


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

View attachment 6072


This is my custom made dosing funnel.

It's hand made from an ethically sourced Chinese 58mm metal camera lens hood which is then bonded using the latest technology (Bostik) to a low density polypropylene base (a Sainsburys yoghurt pot)


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

They both look quite similar to the cut-down plastic pots/cups that I've been using over the last few weeks - Dave's especially so (though I used a plastic drinking cup, hardish plastic but still cut well with scissors).

Mine was designed, purposefully, so that it would still fit the portafilter holder of the K10 Fresh - which it does perfectly. No matter how I fiddled with plastic things I just couldn't get the same result.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Oh, and if anyone is indeed wondering about what it would cost to make one of these.... from HIPped Stellite 6, and CNC machined...

a one-off price from anyone that could actually make it (Stellite is v difficult stuff to work with) would be:

Around £1500...


----------

